
Something Out of Nothing - shawndumas
http://jamie-wong.com/2013/05/05/something-out-of-nothing/
======
kordless
Great stuff! I think I broke the 15 puzzle solver though. Probably sitting
there like I do with 14 and 15 flipped and trying to figure out how to get it
sorted. :)

------
Stal3r
I'm not sure who this fellow is, but this is the _actual_ Jamie Wong:
[https://twitter.com/JamieJWong](https://twitter.com/JamieJWong)

~~~
phleet
I take a bit of offense of not being referred to as the "actual" Jamie Wong.
More important in the context of the startup world, more prolific sure, but
this seems needlessly dismissive.

~~~
pgbovine
the best response is no response.

also, seems like a case of Stolen Identity. sorry couldn't help myself ... my
favorite Mad TV clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g6tNfwp7UE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g6tNfwp7UE)

